# ECO Lug Nuts on Steelie Wheels



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the steelie lug nuts are open end.hope that helped you out


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I've had my snows on for a few weeks with no problem. I was able to torque to 100lbs and all is good. So far, no snow to really try them out but I don't mind.


----------

